
MoonMail: Serverless Framework for Sending Emails Using AWS SES and Lambda - yarapavan
https://github.com/microapps/MoonMail
======
untilHellbanned
Why does serverless matter? I use MailChimp or Sendgrid and never deal with
their servers.

How does this product differ/improve on what's out there?

Also, why is Lambda important? I have no idea what Lambda is. It's pretty easy
to use AWS SES from 20-30 lines of code in a single script to send emails, so
more "Why would I use this over existing solutions?" would be helpful.

~~~
wgj
It shouldn't matter to the customer, but at its best, serverless can reduce
ops and reduce cost.

Lambda doesn't make it easier to use SES. It does make it easier to not rely
on ec2 for the same workload.

------
jonathanbull
Impressive stuff. If you're looking for a managed alternative, check out
[https://emailoctopus.com](https://emailoctopus.com) (disclaimer: I'm a co-
founder).

------
shunyaloop
Any one used this? How does this compare with sendy?

------
alexandresaiz
New paradigm for email marketing. The cheapest, most reliable SES SAAS tool on
the planet. Check [https://moonmail.io](https://moonmail.io) and stay tuned
because big changes are approaching! (Disclaimer: I'm the MoonMail founder)...

------
seanc
Forgive me, but without DKIM, reverse DNS and such, aren't these messages
destined straight for the spam folder?

~~~
ShakataGaNai
SES supports DKIM (and DMARC and SPF). It has reverse DNS, just not for your
domain (that's mostly just useful for whitelabeling).

The biggest two problems are that A) You're using AWS SES (which lots of
people do, so it doesn't have a great rep) and B) You don't have a static IP
address (So again, you're sharing the email IP reputation with everyone else).

So it will work, but you may not get the best deliverability. Of course, if
you're users interact with you already it may not matter and get delivered
just fine. Also seeing is how this is a shit ton cheaper than the "big"
players (like Marketo and Eloqua) it might be a good stopgap for someone who
wants to send lots and lots of emails but can't afford the expensive toys.

~~~
zwily
If you send enough email, SES will give you dedicated IP addresses.

------
impostervt
Under pricing, for Professional, $9.99/month + $0.7/ every 1000 emails sent.

Is that $0.70 or $0.07 per thousand?

~~~
dc_gregory
Reads as $0.7 per thousand for me.

~~~
SteveNuts
This exchange reminded me of this video of the guy frustrated with Verizon

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zN9LZ3ojnxY](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zN9LZ3ojnxY)

------
benwilber0
I mean, it's not serverless. It's just somebody else's server.

~~~
RubenSandwich
Serverless in this context means a simple stateless function connected to an
API endpoint without having to setup your own server for the function to be
connected to. I agree that the 'serverless' name can be confusing as
ultimately it still uses a server, it's just abstracted away. Perhaps
'stateless API endpoint function' is a better name, but that doesn't roll off
the tongue very well...

~~~
aikah
> Serverless in this context means ...

You know what is going to happen. Because it's a marketing buzzword it will be
added to everything and anything and won't even mean what you think it means
anymore. Just like "cloud" or "microservice". Then it will end up sounding bad
anyway. Do you still market your products with "web 2.0" moniker ? That's
right, you don't. I can't take people using the word "serverless" seriously to
begin with.

~~~
eumoria
"serverless" now seems to mean just no server at YOUR site. it does not mean
what I always read it as in peers/clients only

~~~
danneu
Seems that "serverless" just means AWS Lambda is involved.

For example, [http://apex.run/](http://apex.run/).

~~~
Jtsummers
Or Google Cloud Functions or Azure Functions. But AWS Lambda seems to be the
one that gets all the coverage (was it first?).

~~~
bdcravens
It was first among those 3 (GCF isn't even out of closed alpha at this point)

------
tomc1985
"Serverless".... hah!

